# Enviando SMS con Motorola C261



## oscareev

Bueno compañeros.

Cordial saludo vengo a disfrutar el hacer un proyecto de la mano con todos ustedes.

Primero que todo empecemos por ensayar como se comunica el Motorola C261.

Para ello disponemos de un circuito que me encontre en este mismo foro.>>>> y que ademas es igual a un conversor rs232 a ttl pero con una modificacion a 3.3v para conectar a celular.

Lista de archivos:
*Hecho en el Eagle 5.3*
Archivos del Diagrama 1 para el Eagle 5.4

*Hecho en ISIS de Proteus 7.4 SP3*
PCB RS-232 a TTL sin alimentación

*Hecho con ARES de Proteus 7.4 SP3*


Tambien disponemos de el prototipo del circuito con el celular conectado>>>>>Foto 1

Abrimos el hyperterminal ::::>>> Bits por segundo 9600
                                                     Bits de datos 8
                                                     Paridad ninguno
                                                     Bit de parada 1
                                                     Control de flujo ninguno

Lista la configuracion


Para probar el modem:
Usuaio::::            AT (enter)
REspuesta:::       OK

Listo ya realizamos la primera prueba.

Ahora miremos que comandos AT nos soporta el cell



		Código:
	

Usuario:::::::     AT+CLAC (enter)
Respuesta:::::
AT+CACM       
AT+CAMM       
AT+CAOC       
AT+CBC      
AT+CBST       
AT+CCFC       
AT+CCUG       
AT+CCWA       
AT+CCWE       
AT+CEER       
AT+CFUN       
AT+CGACT        
AT+CGANS        
AT+CGATT        
AT+CGAUTO         
AT+CGCLASS          
AT+CGDATA         
AT+CGDCONT          
AT+CGEREP         
AT+CGMI       
AT+CGMM       
AT+CGMR       
AT+CGPADDR          
AT+CGQMIN         
AT+CGQREQ         
AT+CGREG        
AT+CGSMS        
AT+CGSN       
AT+CHLD       
AT+CHUP       
AT+CIMI       
AT+CLAC       
AT+CLAE       
AT+CLAN       
AT+CLCC       
AT+CLCK       
AT+CLIP       
AT+CLIR       
AT+CLVL       
AT+CMEE       
AT+CMGC       
AT+CMGD       
AT+CMGF       
AT+CMGL       
AT+CMGR       
AT+CMGS       
AT+CMGW       
AT+CMOD       
AT+CMSS       
AT+CMUT       
AT+CMUX       
AT+CNMA       
AT+CNMI       
AT+CNUM       
AT+COLP       
AT+COPN       
AT+COPS       
AT+CPAS       
AT+CPBF       
AT+CPBR       
AT+CPBS       
AT+CPBW       
AT+CPIN       
AT+C   
AT+CPOL       
AT+CPUC       
AT+CPWD       
AT+CR     
AT+CRC      
AT+CREG       
AT+CRES       
AT+CRLP       
AT+CRSL       
AT+CRSM       
AT+CSAS       
AT+CSCA       
AT+CSCB       
AT+CSCS       
AT+CSDH       
AT+CSIM       
AT+CSMP       
AT+CSMS       
AT+CSNS       
AT+CSQ      
AT%CSQ      
AT+CSSN       
AT+CSTA       
AT+CSVM       
AT+CTFR       
AT+CUSD       
AT+DR     
AT+FAA      
AT+FAP      
AT+FBO      
AT+FBS      
AT+FBU      
AT+FCC      
AT+FCLASS         
AT+FCQ      
AT+FCR      
AT+FCS      
AT+FCT      
AT+FDR      
AT+FDT      
AT+FEA      
AT+FFC      
AT+FHS      
AT+FIE      
AT+FIP      
AT+FIS      
AT+FIT      
AT+FKS      
AT+FLI      
AT+FLO      
AT+FLP      
AT+FMI      
AT+FMM      
AT+FMR      
AT+FMS      
AT+FND      
AT+FNR      
AT+FNS      
AT+FPA      
AT+FPI      
AT+FPP      
AT+FPS      
AT+FPW      
AT+FRQ      
AT+FRY      
AT+FSA      
AT+FSP      
AT+GCAP       
AT+GCI      
AT+GMI      
AT+GMM      
AT+GMR      
AT+GSN      
AT+ICF      
AT+IFC      
AT+ILRR       
AT+IPR      
AT+VTS      
AT+WS46       
AT%ALS      
AT%ATR      
AT%BAND       
AT%CACM       
AT%CAOC       
AT%CCBS       
AT%CGAATT         
AT%CGMM       
AT%CGREG        
AT%CNAP       
AT%CPI      
AT%CTTY       
AT%COLR       
AT%CPRIM        
AT%CTV      
AT%CUNS       
AT%NRG      
AT%PPP      
AT%SATC       
AT%SATE       
AT%SATR       
AT%SATT       
AT%SNCNT        
AT%VER      
AT%CGCLASS          
AT%CGPCO        
AT%CGPPP        
AT%EM     
AT%EMET       
AT%EMETS        
AT%WAP      
AT%CPRI       
AT%DATA       
AT%DINF       
AT%CLCC       
AT%VTS      
AT%CHPL       
AT%CREG       
AT+CTZR       
AT+CTZU       
AT%CTZV       
AT%CNIV       
AT%PVRF       
AT%CWUP       
AT%DAR      
AT+CIND
AT+CMER
AT%CSCN
AT%MMITEST
AT%RDL
AT%RDLB
AT%CSTAT
AT%CPRSM
AT%CHLD
AT%SIMIND
AT%SECP
AT%SECS
AT%CSSN
AT%CSSD
AT%COPS
AT%CUST
AT%SATCC
AT%SOS
AT%SEND
AT%DTI
AT%MQS

OK


Bueno empecemos a indagar para que sirven esos comandos que soporta nuestro celular

algunos para no extendernos mas.
ATD >>>Dial Command
Inicia una llamada
Sintaxis>>>>>>ATD320568456           llamada de datos
                          ATD320568456;          llamda de voz
                          ATD>"Hugo";               llamamos a un contacto guardado

Resulta que para enviar mensajes hay dos formatos PDU y TEXTO
El formato PDU es un formato codificado en HEX de 7 bits que personalmente no lo voy a utilizar pues este celular acepta modo TEXTO

AT+CMGF>>>> Formato para mensajes
Para saber si acepta o no PDU o TEXTO

USUARIO>>>>>>    AT+CMGF=? (enter)
respuesta >>>>>   +CMGF: (0,1)

esto quiere decir que acepta ambos formatos siendo 0 para PDU y 1 para TEXTO

Bueno ahora podemos setear el celular para que quede en modo texto
USUARIO   >>>>> AT+CMGF=1 (enter)
respuesta >>>>  OK

Enviemos el primer mensaje
sintaxis
AT+CMGS="numero" (enter del teclado numerico)
>Texo a enviar y luego CTRL-Z
listo
Miremos una captura real de dicho suceso!


----------



## oscareev

PDF con comandos AT para moviles motorola

Comandos AT de Celulares o modulos GSM MOTOROLA

Comandos AT de Celulares o modulos MOTOROLA

Espero nos colaboremos con este proyecto.

Bueno por ahi tengo unos microcontroladores y algunos compiladores para basic y c de PIC y Atmel

A mi gusto utilizo los Atmel pues son mucho mas economicos en mi ciudad que cualquier otro pic a utilizar

En algun otro rato publico direcciones para los compiladores claro si se puede.


suerte con el Motorola C261.


----------



## diego_nj

Hola Oscareev,

Gracias por la información brindada, ya pude realizara la llamada desde la PC con el cel C261 de motorola, pero has notado que en la lista de comandos que entrega el Cel C261 no esta el comando ATD, pero de todos lo acepta.

Saludos estaremos en contacto...

Diego


----------



## eenrique

El Mot C139 no acepta comandos AT, solo puedes desbloquearlo.


----------



## thevenin

En el esquema CABLE.GIF el símbolo del condensador conectado a VIN del 7805 ¡está al revés!

Modifica eso por favor.


----------



## oscareev

diego_nj dijo:
			
		

> Hola Oscareev,
> 
> Gracias por la información brindada, ya pude realizara la llamada desde la PC con el cel C261 de motorola, pero has notado que en la lista de comandos que entrega el Cel C261 no esta el comando ATD, pero de todos lo acepta.
> 
> Saludos estaremos en contacto...
> 
> Diego



Existen comandos inherentes en los modems.

Para ello puedes consultar los PDF que deje aca mismo ahi explican cada uno y su respectiva funcionalidad si tienes inconvenientes con la utilizacion, solamente preguntas y veremos como resolvemos nuestras dudas.


----------



## oscareev

Quisiera me pudieran ayudar para hacer una lista de celulares con las siguientes caracteristicas.

*Comandos AT   
Modo Texto o Modo PDU
Económicos
Comunicación Serial No USB*


Creo que algunos siemens pero no se que versiones.

Gracias.


----------



## eenrique

Todos los modelos de Siemens te sirven, a excepción del A71 que no responde como modem, te podría citar el más económico pero a la vez de difícil adquisición el A56. Todos soportan conexión serial pero tiene el inconveniente que solo acepta Modo PDU, el modo Texto no funciona.


----------



## diego_nj

Hola De acuerdo a lo leidos en los foros de esta pagina ,  se han podido comunicar con comandos AT

- Sony Ericsson T237, T68, T68i, T300, T310, T610, Z600, T230/T238/T226, T630, T290 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/


Saludos

Diego


----------



## diego_nj

Hola señores,  para cpmunicarles ya arme el circuito en protoboard y ya realice los mensajes de sms desde el pic 19f876 hacia un celular motorola C261, hare pruebas de realizar una llamada, luego les comento como me fue

Saludos
Diego


----------



## oscareev

Felicitaciones 
diego_nj

Buenisimo seria que pudieras publicar si puedes algunos planos que utilizaste y codigo, personalmente no me llevo bien con los PIC.

Si a bien lo tienes me puedes enviar al correo información para que yo la organice y publique y haga diagramas en proteus e eagle.

Felicitaciones de nuevo.

Yo estoy realizando esto mismo pero con ATMEL y desempolvando unos viejitos que todavia dan guerra para esto de los mensajes y porque no para buenas aplicaciones, ademas son super economicos aproximadamente a US$2.5 y les informaciónrmo que el C261 lo consegui a US$14 de segunda mano.

Y cuando termine tendran la información completa y actualizada todo con respecto al AT89S52 manejando I2C perifericos tales como RTC, ADC/DAC, Port Expander y puerto serial.


----------



## jccelular12

buenas noches alguien puede decirme q modelo de motorola aceptan comandos at
de antemano les agradesco


----------



## oscareev

Cordial saludo.

Si ya medio miraste el post te daras cuenta que hay varios que aceptan comandos AT, motorola yo he ensayado ya varios y es exactamente cualquiera que tenga un menu para navegar en internet puede ser hasta el mas viejo, ese los acepta. Si quieres una referencia pues te informaciónrmo que ademas del C261 esta el C257, y asi sucesivamente.

Saludos.


----------



## jccelular12

te agradesco por tu respuesta lo q quiero hacer es una alarma con motorolas por eso es mi pregunta
sobre todo q sean modelos economicos,si tienes al gunos modelos en mente me avisas
saludos .


----------



## rajatabla80

hola amigos estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual necesito q un pic preferiblemente los  16f87x envie por medio de comandos at la instrucion de q un motorola v3c mande un sms y no se como conectar el pic al equipo, osea por q pin del telefono voy a meter los comandos... ya logre hacerlo por el hyperterminal introduciendo los comandos manualmente espero su ayuda con cualquier diagrama q me sirva y si tienen alguna rutina disponible... me despido


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Es justo la referencia que andaba buscando. El pinout del C261 es la que se indica en la figura cierto?, pienso interfazarlo con un PIC de la seria 16F (Microchip). Voy a comprar el celular y probarlo, una vez termine subo los resultados. Una preguntilla: Donde esta el conector en el cel -se conecta en el jack del handset-? 

Gracias


----------



## elmo2

el v3c tiene puerto mini usb, asi que te conviene conseguir un pic que tenga puerto usb...

el circuito que se esta usando en este tema es para puerto serial (com1)...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

asi es, el circuito muestra el pinout correcto y se conecta al jack del headset...


saludos...


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Que sepa ningun PIC tiene hub para USB, todos son esclavos los cuales esperan numeracion de algun hub. Se podria hacer es una interfaz CDC pero se necesita obligatoriamente de un PC para que lo numere y se pueda hacer la comunicacion. 

Podria servir un 18F4550, 18F2550 o mejor aun un FT232, este ultimo no es microcontrolador, es una interfaz directa CDC al PC.

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

algun video del funcionamiento?


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues ya lo he probado y me ha funcionado muy bien. Muchas gracias al foro.


----------



## biker2k3

Hola te hago una pregunta, para conectarlo a un pic hay que usr el max232 y todo el circuito o lo puedo mandar directamente con una resistencia


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

El MAX232 es solo para cuando lo vas a conectar al PC. Al micro lo puedes conectar directamente, pero no te olvides que la logica TTL del micro es de 5v y el celular maneja CMOS a 3.3v, por lo que te recomiendo que dejes el zener de 3.3v.

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

esto funciona con cualquier telefeno celular? ejemplo el motorola C2-10


----------



## biker2k3

buenisimo gracias, viene bien para una alarma, re facil la conexion, vos lo probastes con un pic? tenes algunos ejemplos de programa?


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Si, es muy sencillo usarlo. En que lenguaje programas los PICs?


----------



## biker2k3

Uso PBP, calculo que tengo que mandarle comandos con serout no, y tambien funciona el serin para recibir? si tenes algun ejemplito barbaro sino no importa investigare, igual todavia tengo que conseguir el celular. Para los sms usa tramas? o es de los faciles?


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues yo uso C. Pero si se que se usa esas funciones en Basic. Yo gestiono los mensajes en modo texto, en PDU hay que decodificarlo, pero solo es gestionar la rutina de decodificacion, hay mucho en la red sobre ese tema.

El Serin si te sirve para recibir.

Saludos


----------



## oscareev

Miguel..

Buenos tus comentarios.

Estaba mirando el post, y me doy cuenta que he avanzado mucho, sobre todo haciendo PCB pues me da pena del que puse   al inicio del post.

Pero bueno felicidades a quienes han encontrado en este post, sus respuestas, espero publiquen sus resultados, fotos, video, para mejorar la calidad.

Saludos.

Pronto publicare mis trabajos en mi propia web....


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

En este momento estoy "cocinando" la PCB. En el momento en que tenga ensamblado todo, pongo fotos.


----------



## biker2k3

si alguien tiene información, programas o planos para conectarlo a un pic le agradeceria lo suba, yo por ahora no consegui el celu, en cuando lo consiga barato empeso a experimentar


----------



## miguelopez

Pues el esquematico lo puso oscareev, la unica diferencia es que el max232 no va, ya que no es necesario. Con respecto al codigo: en que lenguaje programas?


----------



## oscareev

Cordial saludo,

sigo checando el post y no encuentro publicaciones de ustedes y la experiencia vivida con este celular y sus respectivos diseños.

saludos.


----------



## oscareev

Un nuevo reto con el motorola C261


Quisiera saber de que manera logramos leer desde un pic o un microcontrolador cualquiera un mensaje de texto entrante.

1. Entra mensaje
2. leer mensaje
3. Si existe un comando que pueda utilizar, encender un led
4. Borrar de todas formas


Un reto con este cell. miguelopez

Esto es como para hacer un mando a distancia por SMS y apagar o encender equipos.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Te comento que no es muy complicado hacerlo. Gracias a que este cel es modo texto para los SMS tan solo basta con acceder a la agenda de mensajes recibidos y verificar si hay un mensaje nuevo, los comandos serian:

AT+CPMS -> se elige la SIM Card como medio de almacenamiento.
AT+CMTI -> Verifico el flag del SMS recibido.

Luego se visualiza y se analiza el mensaje, eso es como analizar un string cualquiera. Yo tengo puesto primero una clave de 6 digitos, de tal manera que si la clave es la correcta cumple el siguiente enunciado. Estoy en esa parte apenas, me faltaria la parte de los diferentes comandos, claro que eso dependeria del dispositivo a controlar.

Saludos


----------



## miguelopez

Ok.

El esquematico que use para la conexion del PIC con el C261, es el siguiente:

Saludos


----------



## rommel

hola como hago esta adaptacion para enviar los comandos directamente de un pic 16f628a que por ejemplo 4 entradas del pic envien 4 mensajes respectivos como para una alarma por ejemplo cada zona que se active resibamos un sms correspondiente? agradecere mucho la ayuda


----------



## miguelopez

Eso se haria por medio de programacion. Estas veerificando el estado de los pines que tu definas y segun su estado defines el mensaje a enviar.

Saludos


----------



## rommel

gracias miguel pero necesito algo mas concreto, me puedes instruir mas por ejemplo una idea mas clara para poder realizar este proyecto ya que solo tengo conocimientos muy basicos de programacion. te lo  agradecere muchisimo, se que es demaciado pedir pero ocupo esquemas y codigo asm explicado, se que posiblemente estes muy ocupado pero agradecere cualquier aporte.


----------



## biker2k3

Yo que vos empieso a aprender PBP que es lo mas facilito en programacion de pics, te puedo pasar ejemplos para enviar palabras o comandos en forma serial


----------



## rommel

byker2k3 de verdad te agradezco por favor enviame cualquier cosa que me pueda servir.


----------



## biker2k3

Bueno esto es un programa simple para un PIC12F683 que envia un texto por la pata 7 (gpio.0)

include "modedefs.bas"
TRISIO = %00000000                   ;Pongo todo como salida 
ANSEL = %00000000                    ;todo digital
CMCON0 = 7                                 ;Analog comparators off
gpio = 0                                        ;apaga todas las salidas


hola:
pause 500
serout gpio.0,n2400,[13,10,"texto a enviar"]
goto hola


----------



## david251087

Necesito información sobre el telefono C261, para manejar comandos AT, es muy importante, me importa principalmente el manejo de SMS, enviar , recibir, asi com tamben llamadas. MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## daaran

Buenas, yo ando usando un motorola c350, mas o menos me responde bien. Lo he probado desde el terminal. Sin embargo quisiera conectarlo tb a un pic. ¿ Este tiene mini usb. no se podria hacer un acople usb / rs-232 de alguna manera?.
gracias


----------



## diego_nj

Hola Amigos, les  saludo con gran alefria, anteriormente estuve iniciando un proyecto similar al de ustedes, en llamar y enviar msg al celular C261, nuevamente estoy retomando el tema y me gustaria interpretar la informacion que envia el cel al pic, por otro post lei que el celular (modelo T237) envia primero 26 caracteres antes de enviar el texto del  mensaje al pic, estos 26 caracteres serian fecha, hora, numero de celular que envia el mensaje y otros.
Alguien ya ha desifrado algun mensaje sms enviado por el cel C261 hacia el pic, podria favor compartir su experiencia.

Voy a informarme mas hacerca de lo que recomendo Miguelopez el 05-jul-09 y probarlo primero con el hiperterminal y el cell 261

Saludos
Diego

PD. Saludos a oscareev


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Yo he tenido el mismo proyecto que ustedes hace algunos meses por mis estudios y ahora que lo quiero retomar me he dado cuenta que en vez de darse golpes en la cabeza tratando de decodificar el protocolo PDU con el que viene empaquetado el mensaje es más facil guardar el mensaje , recortar el segmento donde está el mensaje en formato PDU y luego comparar el PDU que contiene el mensaje con otra variable para poder ejecutar acciones según la comparación de positiva o no....

Otra cosa es la recepción de mensajes ....como no sabemos cuando nos ha llegado un mensaje , lo mejor es hacer una lectura periodica cada 100ms aprox de el buzón de entrada...en caso de que el buzón no contenga mensajes esperar otros 100ms hasta la próxima lectura....si se ha recibido algo se lee y se guarda la info para luego poder tratarla...

Espero que sea de su ayuda ...yo he podido mandar SMS con exito usando un PIC16F877A y un celular T237A....pero todavía no me he puesto a probar la recepción de mensajes por parte del PIC.


----------



## Gonxalo

hola soy nuevo y estoy tratando de implementar este mismo proyecto pero con k300 sony, pero creo que tengo problemas con la coneccion creo. alguna ayuda con el circuito

hola amigo, por casualidad tienes alguna imagen de tu circuito poruqe creo que tengo problemas en eso, cualquier ayuda  te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## diego_nj

Hola Gonxalo,

Para ayudarte, a cual circuito de refieres...

Señores, favor alguien a desifrado  un sms proveniente del C261 hacia un Pic??

Saludos
Diego


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/ leanse todo el hilo ahi se van a encontrar con todo lo que necesitan.


----------



## Gonxalo

Algun circuito para conectar mi k300 con el pic 16f877a, ahi esta mi drama creo 

voy a leer el foro del amigo moyano, y ver que sale de ahi  gracias


----------



## diego_nj

Hola Amigo Moyano, 
Lei anteriormente el foro de Uso de un celular GSM con PIC o PC , estuve probando lo que recomendo el amigo rizy sobre leer los sms desde el hyperterminal al cell C261 de motorola, aplique:
AT+CMGF=1       ; me resulto bien
OK

AT+CPMS="ME"  
+CPMS: 0,35,50,0,35,50
OK                                    ; HASTA ALLI BIEN

AT+CMGL=?
+CMGL: (" REC UNREAD","REC READ","STO SENT","STO UNSENT")  
OK    ;con ello se que el cell soporta este coemando AT

Hola Amigo Moyano, 
Lei anteriormente el foro de Uso de un celular GSM con PIC o PC , estuve probando lo que recomendo el amigo rizy sobre leer los sms desde el hyperterminal al cell C261 de motorola, aplique:
AT+CMGF=1 ; me resulto bien
OK

AT+CPMS="ME" 
+CPMS: 0,35,50,0,35,50
OK ; HASTA ALLI BIEN

AT+CMGL=?
+CMGL: (" REC UNREAD","REC READ","STO SENT","STO UNSENT") 
OK ;con ello se que el cell soporta este coemando AT

AT+CMGL="REC READ"
ERROR 
AT+CMGL="REC UNREAD"
ERROR
AT+CMGL="ALL"
ERROR 

alli es donde me da este resultado, teniendo en cell sms leidos y por leer, los contactos del cell estan grabados en le memoeria del sm, tambien en la memoria del cell, tambien he probado con todos estos contactos y me da el mismo resultado.
Queria saber si alguien ya realizo leer sms desde el hyperterminal a su cell C261.

Favor, espero puedan ayudarme.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Yo he podido leerlos perfectamente desde hyperterminal pero en una de esas tendrías que ver que comandos implementa tu teléfono....en una de esas estás cometiendo un error.


----------



## Dario

siempre quise saber si se puede conectar por ejemplo: un pic12f675 o un 16f627 a un celular motorola C-236. ¿se puede? porque el C-236 tiene mini usb ¿como podria hacer? ¿tendran por ahi algun esquematico que puedan facilitarme??? gracias amigos
saludosss.


----------



## diego_nj

Hola Moyano,

Si lei sobre el resultado de tus pruebas al relizar la lectura de sms desde el hyperterminal hacia el cel Sonny ericcson T237 en otro post.

Mi pregunta se referia si alguien pudo realizar lo mismo con el cel Motorola C261.
Aqui pongo mi prueba fallida al utilizar el comando AT+CMGL,
Favor espero sus cometarios.

Saludos
Diego


----------



## dreyko walter

hola oscareev he estado viemdo todo sobre lo que publicastes pero tengo una duda la conexxion con el selular con que pines lo conectas al celular si me podrias ayudar con esa duda 
saludos walter


----------



## krlos158

Hola, tengo el celular Motorola C261 y quiero hacer esta misma practica por motivo de la uni, pero mi C261 no sirve la pantalla, esta en blanco, pero marco algun numero y lo hace bien. Estoy utilizando el diagrama de coneccion con el max232 que se dio al inicio de este tema, pero energizado con una fuente independiente, pero no he tenido exito al comunicarlo. Lo que necesito saber es si al conectar el cable al telefono, en la pantalla del mismo, sale alguna configuracion con la cual yo le indique que funcionara como modem, y como mi pantalla no unciona, pues no se la doy. 
En caso de que sea eso lo que me este impidiendo avanza, les pido a los que hicieron funcionar este telefono como modem que me den la clave para teclearla y poder configurarlo bien. 
Gracias


----------



## krlos158

diego_nj dijo:


> Hola Moyano,
> 
> Si lei sobre el resultado de tus pruebas al relizar la lectura de sms desde el hyperterminal hacia el cel Sonny ericcson T237 en otro post.
> 
> Mi pregunta se referia si alguien pudo realizar lo mismo con el cel Motorola C261.
> Aqui pongo mi prueba fallida al utilizar el comando AT+CMGL,
> Favor espero sus cometarios.
> 
> Saludos
> Diego


Hola compañero, yo actualmente me encuentro elaborando esta misma practica, envio de sms con un microcontrolador y el cel motorola C261, y hasta hace unas horas tenia el mismo problema que tu. todos mis intentos por leer mensajes me daban error, eso es por que no hay mensajes que leer, si te fijas en la imajen del LOG de HyperTerminal que pusiste muestra claramente -CPMS: 0,1,0,05,0,05
Todos esos ceros indican el estado de la memoria actual y el siguiente numero es la cantidad de mensajes qu es capaz de guardar.Ahi dice que estan vacias todas las bandejas, para poder usar los comandos de lectura de mensajes en necesario tenener almenos 1 mensaje guardado en memoria. 

Aqui pongo un Log de HyperTerminal de mis pruebas con esos errores correjidos, muestro como guardar un mensaje en memoria, el envio de mensajes a algun numero externo se hace de la misma manera.



		Código:
	

AT
OK
AT+CPMS=?
+CPMS: ("ME","SM"),("ME","SM"),("ME","SM")
OK
AT+CPMS?
+CPMS: "SM",2,35,"SM",2,35,"SM",2,35
OK
AT+CMGW="6681378387"
> PROBANDO EL GUARDADO DE MENSAJES DE TEXTO EN MEMORIA SIM
+CMGW: 2
OK
AT+CMGL="ALL"
+CMGL: 1,"STO UNSENT","6681378387","Tito carlos",,129,27
HOLA A TODOS CALANDO EL CEL
+CMGL: 2,"STO UNSENT","6681378387","Tito carlos",,129,56
PROBANDO EL GUARDADO DE MENSAJES DE TEXTO EN MEMORIA SIM
+CMGL: 3,"STO UNSENT","6681246274","Mama",,129,4
HOLA
OK

 
Eso es todo, saludos.


----------



## josechura

Necesito ayuda para leer los sms a traves del pic para asi poder controlar unos reles y q me enciendan las luces de mi casa.... lo q he logrado hacer hasta ahora es realizar llamadas y envios de sms pero lectura se me hace complicado!!! gracias de antemano


----------



## rickmmpar

Saludos amigos. Tambien he logrado enviar datos entre le pic 16f877a y el Pc y entre el celular sony ericsson T290 y el PC. Pero no puedo leer mensajes cuando envio datos desde el Celular al PIC.
El Pic envia datos o comandos AT que el celular los interpreta pero no puede leer los mensajes que recibe el celular.
Alguien sabe cual es el problema???? es de hardware o de software???


----------



## orionfa

Hola a todos espero me puedan colaborar estoy realizando pruebas con el hiperterminal y un nokia 3220 cable de datos dku5 y me acepta la mayoria de comandos at pero cuando le doy el comando at+cmss para enviar un mensaje guardado en memoria me aparece error 305 no se q estare haciendo mal


----------



## esgaver

Veo que controlais el tema un monton, infinitamente mas que yo, por eso acudo a vosotros para yn proyecto que tengo entre manos. No se si es posible realizarlo o no, pero ahi va mi propuesta.

Quiero que un movil envie fotos instantanemente a otro movil predeterminado, es decir, que cuando haga click para sacar una foto, automaticamente envie la foto a otro movil que le hayamos dicho anteriormente. Es para un asunto de seguridad. El problema de apretar el boton de hacer la foto ya lo he solucionado, pero esto me trae de cabeza. No se si me he explicado, pero en pocas palabras es apretar el boton de hacer foto y que se envie a otro telefono el solito, y que se pueda repetir tantas veces como haga falta.
Ahi queda el reto. Si hay alguien que haya hecho algo parecido, agradeceria su explicacion.
Saludos


----------



## diego_z

hola alguien me indica si el 236i soporta comandos at ? 0 la forma de identificar esta propiedad en el movil , ?un saludo


----------

